# Smoking in the rain



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

Was raining all day here, after dinner decided to sit by the garage door and smoke. It's a nice night out now that it's cooled off.




































Have a good night.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Very nice,,,one thing I have noticed about smoking a cigar in the garage( or covered deck) when it is raining is that with the high humidity your smoke lingers longer and you can smell the goodness of that stick as it hangs like dew in the rainforest. Some of my best cigars have been smoked in this kind of environment. Great pictures by the way!


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

I love the smell in the air when it rains


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

At least you have rain. I havent seen rain here in houston in about 6 weeks.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Cigary said:


> Very nice,,,one thing I have noticed about smoking a cigar in the garage( or covered deck) when it is raining is that with the high humidity your smoke lingers longer and you can smell the goodness of that stick as it hangs like dew in the rainforest. Some of my best cigars have been smoked in this kind of environment. Great pictures by the way!


 I laughed at myself a little when I read that because well the sicko in me thought yeah... like farting in the shower... anywho, i love smoking in the rain and nice pics... how was the sherpa?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Very nice,,,one thing I have noticed about smoking a cigar in the garage( or covered deck) when it is raining is that with the high humidity your smoke lingers longer and you can smell the goodness of that stick as it hangs like dew in the rainforest. Some of my best cigars have been smoked in this kind of environment.


absolutely.


----------



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

Acesfull said:


> how was the sherpa?


Not as mild as I though it would be. For me it was a solid medium body with good flavor but not creamy something more spicy. I had thought it would be more like a Symphony but it was defiantly stronger in a good way.

On an unrelated note tonight I had a Legends Series Rocky Patel that I really enjoyed, smooth but flavorful, might be my 2nd favorite smoke so far.


----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Very nice,,,one thing I have noticed about smoking a cigar in the garage( or covered deck) when it is raining is that with the high humidity your smoke lingers longer and you can smell the goodness of that stick as it hangs like dew in the rainforest. Some of my best cigars have been smoked in this kind of environment. Great pictures by the way!


+1!


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

i realize this thread was from June. I'd like to see who in their right mind would go out this time of year to smoke a cigar and say " well it finally cooled off "

lol it's like -15 :laugh: 

at that temp the moisture in your cigar will freeze rock solid , brrrrr 
it's a heat wave here compared to Minnesota , high of about 30 the rest of the week. 55 yesterday which isn't a bad temp for a smoke when the suns out and the wind isn't blowing


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Cigary said:


> Very nice,,,one thing I have noticed about smoking a cigar in the garage( or covered deck) when it is raining is that with the high humidity your smoke lingers longer and you can smell the goodness of that stick as it hangs like dew in the rainforest. Some of my best cigars have been smoked in this kind of environment. Great pictures by the way!


+1

I love smoking cigars on rainy days.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Acesfull said:


> I laughed at myself a little when I read that because well the sicko in me thought yeah... like farting in the shower


:rofl: ound:

that cracked me up.

On a side note if you can't get that pesky fart out do these stretches.


----------



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

Damn you for resurrecting this post. Oh how I miss summer, now it's pitch black out by 5pm and the high for the day is something ridiculous like 2.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> I laughed at myself a little when I read that because well the sicko in me thought yeah... like farting in the shower... anywho, i love smoking in the rain and nice pics... how was the sherpa?


So true,,,lol,,,had we not been talking about cigars the only other idea would have been an SBD!!


----------

